# Unknown Illness



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

The first sign for nasal cancer in dogs and cats is usually a nosebleed. Unfortunately, I have never heard of a dog or cat who survived nasal cancer.

Did the vets look at vestibular syndrome for the issues at age one?

I am sorry for your loss. They just don't live long enough.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

How old was she?


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

It DOES sound like nasal tumor...


----------



## jadellies (Sep 20, 2011)

To be honest I don't remember everything they tested her for. The only thing the came up with was that based on her symptoms she has what was commonly referred to as "Small white dog shaker syndrome". Except that she wasn't small and she wasn't white. And she thought she was a "people", not a dog!


----------



## jadellies (Sep 20, 2011)

She was 6 years 5 months.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

In November last year Buddy started limping and had high temperature, vet put him on prednisone. In December Buddy's nose was bleeding, we did rhinoscopy results were back ok, no cancerous cells, no foreign objects, not fungal, and bleeding stopped within 12 hours, it just stopped. Three months later bleeding started again, his white cell count was very high, red very low, he was on prednisone, tried 3 different antibiotics, Benadryl. His front left leg was swollen and got back to normal, right after that his back left leg was swollen, then he developed very bad sores on the body and on the lips, they did biopsy and sent to University of Saskatchewan, did not get results back, he was gone. He was losing weight, vet thought it was cancer somewhere but could not say where after all tests and x-rays, or autoimmune disease. All this happened within 6 weeks, all three vets in clinic were puzzled but no answer what was it. Buddy was a week shy of being 9 and half old.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm so sorry about your Molly! 

Buddy's Mom--I know how you're feeling!


----------



## jadellies (Sep 20, 2011)

To Buddy's mom forever - thank you. It is comforting to know that we are not the only ones who have to accept that sometimes there just aren't answers. It doesn't help though because the house is never the same without them.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

It's not just house, my life is never going to be the same without my boy. It has been 4 months on September 15th, I still wake up at night to check up on Buddy and still cry every day. Since last winter I lost 25lb, and as winter is coming I feel more pain. Buddy was snow dog, my boy loved snow so much.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It does sound like a nasal carcinoma. 

Our first Golden had unexplained nosebleeds when he was 12. They suddenly stopped and then when he was 13 1/2 he was diagnosed with suspected hemangiosarcoma. I will always wonder if those nosebleeds were a precursor to a cancer brewing in him. 

Our Barkley was diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma and started having nosebleeds after completing chemotherapy. At that point we couldn't do a biopsy to diagnose since he already had a terminal disease and they also thought he had an anal adenocarcinoma discovered a week after his splenectomy. His vet told us the bleeding could be independent related to allergies or fungus, a nasal carcinoma or a spread of his hemangiosarcoma (not a common area of spread though). We released him when his hct levels dropped from the bleeding and he was diagnosed with a total cruciate tear.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Molly*

I am so very sorry to hear of your loss of Molly.
I am glad you found us and hope we can help you.
I know in my heart that my Smooch and Snobear will show Molly around the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Millsmom (Mar 17, 2020)

jadellies said:


> To be honest I don't remember everything they tested her for. The only thing the came up with was that based on her symptoms she has what was commonly referred to as "Small white dog shaker syndrome". Except that she wasn't small and she wasn't white. And she thought she was a "people", not a dog!


My Millie has the same thing at 8 months ( the neurological not the nasal issues) She’s two now and most people can’t tell what she’s been through. Completely inexplicable. Cerebellitis was her technical diagnosis, also called little white shaker syndrome.


----------

